# Ant'n'Spider



## Averroes (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello,

I love these two, photogrphies, it's somehow minimalist and the environnement is not intresting,

I hope you'll like them!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 26, 2015)

Very cool. What camera and lens did you shoot those with?


----------



## Averroes (Nov 26, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Very cool. What camera and lens did you shoot those with?



Thanks 

Nikon d7100 + tokina 100mm 2.8 + sb-700


----------

